# 5 acre Homestead in Mid-Michigan



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone looking for a nice start up 5 Acre Homestead Farm that was built in 1973 with a 3+ bedroom, 2 full baths, fireplace in family room, open country kitchen, finished basement. Lots of windows and storage closets. This home has 2514 sq. ft. of living space with an attached 2 car garage, with storage and hot tub area. 2 barns included. The big barn is about 26 & 38 with workshop/hunting room and added on a large room that we had used for tack room. The second barn is a bare to studs rebuild with new floor, roof and walls that sits within a fenced in pasture that has a passed through set up. Can be wired for electric. 

Then are standing pines, and a large garden area on one side with apple trees on the other side. Cable ready, Propare tank, good well. 

it was listed with realtor, then I had a LC that fell thru. But willing to talk price for cash offer that is reasonable.

It's located in 49679 zip code and is about ave. 40 min.from Mt. Pleasant and Big Rapids. 

Please feel free to contact @ [email protected]

I have pictures upon request.


----------

